# My Beautiful White Stallion is Dead



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, KRA Stetson is dead. I gave this beautiful stallion to my grown daughter and she gelded him and he was her best friend, and an escape from two small babies.

Now he is dead, at age 4. I am so heartbroken, it was me that rescued him as a two year old, still not even halter broke. I trained him, bred him to my two mares (thank God) and made a gift to my daughter of this most gentle and noble beasts, and now he is dead.

It hurts me so bad I cannot bear it. When will it get better?


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Omygoodness! I'm so sorry! Why did he die?


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear that -- what happened???? I know you are heartbroken - will keep you in my thoughts and Prayers. Sending hugs and wishing you sunshine to warm your heart!


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

OMG 4! Im So Sorry! What Happend?


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

*Stetson*

They have had an outbreak of EEE in NC, where they live, he had his last shot before I brought him to her at Thanksgiving, when we gelded, got his coggins and health certificate.

But they say he still caught EEE. In less than 24 hours, this 1200 power horse was dead. I can't stand this is killing me.

Not only do I have to mourn him, but my daughter is heartbroken and wracked with guilt, for not vac. him in the spring. So I have a broken child and a dead horse..


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh, Im so sorry, for your loss......its hard to loose an animal, I know for being so young others have asked, what happened...thats awful....(((HUGS))))


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

LThank you all. God must be having a good ride up in heaven tonight. On my big beautiful white stallion.

May he greet me on the rainbow bridge.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I am truly sorry for your loss. I know how heart-ripping it can be to have a horse taken away so suddenly. When my first horse passed, he shattered his leg in the night and had to be put down in the morning. I almost went into shock, he was just not meant to die when he did. I will never, ever forget sitting by him after he died stroking his face and the immense feeling of being surrounded by a deep black. This happened this spring, and I still think about him often. The first week or two was absolutely excruciating for me, I didn't want to be around anyone and I broke down crying non-stop, just by thinking about him. A few weeks later I rode another horse with one of his saddle pads and I was tearing up for more than half the ride. The pain of his loss will never leave me, but now I can think back clearly to the good times we had and how he saved my life from self-harm when nobody would support me instead of his unfortunate death. Even as I write this, I am starting to tear up. I guess that losing a very close horse is extremely painful, and I feel like a part of me left with him and I will never get it back. I'm sorry if I sound more depressing than helpful, I am just sharing my experience.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Awww, I am so sorry for your loss. I hope that you and your daughter will find a horse just as wonderful, I understand no horse will ever be the same and can never replace your wonderful horse but you will find a horse that will fill that place in your heart and will be as loved by you as he was.

I guess this is a bit like what roro said in a way, think of the good times you had with him and the funny and just plain stupid but worth it times. 



> But my daughter is heartbroken and wracked with guilt, for not vac. him in the spring.


Tell your daughter that it wasn't her fault, these things happen. No one is to blame.

I hope you, your family and your daughter will be smiling again soon. You are all in my heart.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you all. We were both up most of the night. She is in NC and I am in OH, we can't even hug.

Stetson was one of a kind. We could let him cover mares, take him out with those same mares, and let the children ride them, he never said a word. So gentle, so beautiful. I am glad I have his babies here, at least.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Susan Crumrine said:


> It hurts me so bad I cannot bear it. When will it get better?


I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't tell you when it will get better - all that really seems to happen is that you get used to the hurt - then one day you realize it's just a little ache when you think about it.

I'm sure he's waiting patiently for you on the other side of the rainbow bridge...


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

oh I am SO sorry for your loss. Just think that now he is in a place full of green grass, fresh hay, pure water and lots of friends. He will never age, get sick, or be in pain. I am sure he is happy and is waiting for the day you two can be horse and owner again

Again, I am really sorry.


----------

